# Sea France - anyone still need a refund?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I got this second hand, so the detail may be a bit questionable, but here goes anyway . . . it might be useful to somebody.  

Apparently the case is going to court on 4th January, after which who knows what the situation will be? The chances are it will not improve for anyone who still needs a refund or transfer to another carrier. 8O 

It seems that Sea France will give refunds quite readily at the moment, and the person who told me was able to re-book the same times and dates with DFDS for £20 less than she paid on the Sea France super special offer!

After 4th January (if SF cease trading) it's likely that all existing bookings will be transferred automatically to another carrier, but at the price paid to Sea France. There will be no refunds if (as above) DFDS can offer the same service for less cash.

That's all I know, but if you need a transfer or refund it would be wise to get on with it I think?

Hope this is useful. Carl (and Flo) might know more than me. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

One less carrier on this route is not good for competition.

dave p


----------

